# Infinity speakers....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Are these a good deal? Are they good? I will be driving over tomorrow to hear them. thx.








[/IMG]


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got a bad setup in the gameroom and the living room. These will be for my garage. PPV parties, washing cars, etc. I already have an Onkyo Av, two Onkyo book shelf speakers, sony center, two sony surrounds and an Onkyo sub in the garage. these would obviously replace the two Onkyo book shelves. Opinions?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

$150 for the Cerwin-Vegas doesn't seem like a bad deal but I think I'd offer $100 and see if he takes it. They appear to be in pretty good shape judging from the pictures. Give all of the speakers a listen and make an offer on the ones that sound good to you.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

roger that. hopefully they sound awesome. ill keep yall posted. thx.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Cerwin Vegas don't have the original woofers. As you can see here, Cerwin Vega woofers have a distinctive red surround and speaker graphic on the dust cone.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The Cerwin Vegas don't have the original woofers. As you can see here, Cerwin Vega woofers have a distinctive red surround and speaker graphic on the dust cone. Regards, Wayne


 Good catch! That makes the listing sketchy at best.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The Cerwin Vegas don't have the original woofers. As you can see here, Cerwin Vega woofers have a distinctive red surround and speaker graphic on the dust cone. Regards, Wayne


 that IS a good point. I have a pair of D9's. The cabs look right, so I just wrote it off as modded...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

...and it is! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx. I ended up not buying the cerwins....just the infinitys.


----------

